# Flies to Tie?



## JWFlyFish (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey guys, I was wondering what flies you use down at the coast for all fish. Please let me know, I would love to tie some good flies. Thanks.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

you're gonna get a lot of suggestions. Clousers in various colors and sizes is a common response. I don't see them used a lot down here but Wooley Buggers will catch fish anywhere. Just have to tie them in bigger sizes. Crab patterns and shrimp patterns are popular too.
I was thinking about inshore fishing for reds and specks and surf fishing. I have no idea what to suggest for offshore.


----------



## JWFlyFish (Apr 1, 2014)

I would like to tie an assortment of flies for this summer. I thought Wooly Buggers were a freshwater fly. What are the best shrimp patterns for down there?


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Wooly Buggers are just fish catchers in general. Fresh water, salt water, whatever. Just experiment with colors, weighting, sizes, add eyes etc. Disco shrimp is a fun floating shrimp and there are literally dozens of shrimp patterns you can find on the 'net.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I've had good luck in the surf w/the Chernobyl Crab for Pompano, I also like a Cinder Worm, very easy tie, it will catch Specks,& Reds probably more.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

I had a lot of success with a Lefty's craft fur shrimp in tan for trout..I also had some success with a Schminnow in Pearl and white marabou on the beach.


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

You can't go wrong with a Clouser. Supremehair's tip about Chartreuse vs Olive (both over white) in your earlier post is right on. We often use artifical materials for beach fishing to improve the durability of the flies - toothy critters will tear up a deer hair clouser immediately! We call this artifical design a CBC (Chuck's Beach Clouser) it is very similar to a Green Weenie popular with the NW FL Fly Club - check in with them or Eastern Shore Fly Fishers (Fairhope, AL) for more help.

Capt. Baz is a big fan of a tan & white deer hair clouser for P'cola area fishing - he puts his clients on a lot of fish.

Chris down at Sam's in Orange Beach has some great offshore patterns, and other good info. 

You can check out Capt Harry's posts for fishing tips and cool ties.

Go smaller for fishing under the lights at night (minnow or shrimp patterns).

If you wade fish the grassflats in Big Lagoon - try a clouser around pot holes (sand holes) in 3' in late April, May and early June. Early morning for specks & rising tide for reds.

By June the ladyfish should give you all the action you want.


----------

